# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Давайте познакомимся >  Сетевой этикет или правила форума. Прочесть всем внимательно!!!

## Mazaykina

Дорогие форумчане! Разрешите мне на правах администрации напомнить вам некоторые элементарные правила, которые НЕОБХОДИМО соблюдать, общаясь друг с другом в сети и в частности -  у нас. 
Этот свод правил не сложен, если ты, как пользователь адекватен, а не находишься под легким или не очень шафе, если уважаешь собеседников, находящихся по другую сторону монитора, если ты пришел в сеть не изливать свое плохое настроение, а делиться позитивом, негатива нам и в реале хватает. Все эти правила несложно выполнять, т.к. прежде чем написать какой-то текст, у тебя есть возможность его прочесть и отредактировать. Поэтому, давайте не делать из нашего форума сетевую свалку.
* А для тех, кто не хочет соблюдать наши простые правила- будут отсылаться со своими постами в корзину на растерзание местным монстрам сети.*

Взято со стороннего сервера, потому что лучше не скажешь! 

*Cетевой этикет* 

12-08-2004 [ www.germany.ru ]

*    Этикет - правила хорошего тона, принятые в той или иной социальной группе.* 

*Cетевой Этикет (Netiquette)* - это набор предписаний, рекомендаций и советов о том, как себя вести в Сети Интернет (дальше Сеть). Когда Вы осваиваете новую культуру, а Сеть, конечно, имеет собственную культуру, то можете совершить некоторые ошибки. Можно обидеть человека без явной причины, или, не поняв, о чём идет речь, выступить со своей резкой точкой зрения. В результате некоторые пользователи (чаще всего, новички) делают всевозможные ошибки. Сетевой Этикет имеет двоякую цель: помочь новичкам свести количество ошибок к минимуму, а также содействовать опытным пользователям Сети в "наущении" новичков. Если Вы будете следовать нескольким простым правилам, то с меньшей вероятностью будете совершать ошибки, которые могут препятствовать приобретению друзей в Сети или просто нормальному общению. 

*Помните, что Вы говорите с человеком*

Вспомните золотое правило, которому учили Вас еще в детском саду: "Не делай другим то, что не хочешь получить от них сам". Поставьте себя на место человека, с которым говорите. Отстаивайте свою точку зрения, но не оскорбляйте окружающих. В Сети говорят: "помните, что Вы говорите с человеком". Когда Вы используете телекоммуникации, то имеете дело с экраном компьютера. Вы не можете жестикулировать, изменять тон и выражение Вашего лица не играет никакой роли. Слова, только слова - это всё, что видит Ваш собеседник. Когда вы ведёте разговор по электроной почте, в форуме, чате или мессенджере можно очень легко ошибиться в толковании слов Вашего собеседника. И, к сожалению, забыть о том, что Ваш адресат тоже человек со своими чувствами и привычками... Это парадокс - компьютерные сети знакомят друг с другом людей, которые никогда бы не встретились в реальной жизни. Но в виртуальном пространстве Вы ощущаете в адресатах меньше человечности, чем в реальной жизни. Представьте автолюбителя на улице, который проклинает других водителей, делает неприличные жесты и вообще ведет себя, как дикарь. Обычное дело, верно? Люди, обменивающиеся сообщениями по электронной почте, в форумах, чатах или мессенджерах, часто похожи на таких автолюбителей. Многие из них никогда бы не позволили себе этого с глазу на глаз. Но присутствие "посредника"- компьютера, считают они, допускает такое поведение. Сетевой Этикет говорит подобному поведению решительное: "Нет!". Конечно, Вы используете Сеть для свободного самовыражения. Вы знакомитесь с новыми словами и посещаете незнакомые миры. Однако, не забывайте о главном принципе сетевого этикета: всюду в Сети находятся реальные люди.


*Держитесь тех же стандартов поведения, что и в реальной жизни*

В реальной жизни большинство из нас подчиняется законам, иногда из-за ограничений, иногда из-за опасений быть пойманным. В Сети шансы быть пойманным сравнительно невелики. Люди иногда забывают о том, что "за экраном" находится живой человек, и думают, что в Сети правила поведения не так строги, как в обычной жизни. Это заблуждение объяснимо, но всё равно - это заблуждение. Стандарты поведения могут отличаться в разных точках виртуального пространства, однако, они не более мягкие, чем в реальной жизни. Соблюдайте этику общения. Не верьте тем, кто говорит: "Вся этика здесь заключается в том, что Вы сами для себя установите". Если Вы встречаетесь с проблемой этического характера в Сети, подумайте, как бы Вы поступили в реальной жизни. Скорее всего, Вы быстро найдете решение.


*Помните, где Вы находитесь в Сети*

Везде свои правила и Сетевой Этикет, оставаясь неизменным в основах, может менятся от компьютера к компьютеру, от сайта к сайту. То, что без колебаний принимается в одном месте, могут посчитать за грубость в другом. Например, в конференциях, где обсуждаются телевизионные программы, разные слухи и сплетни вполне нормальное явление. Но если вы решили вторгнуться с ними в журналистскую дискуссию, популярности это Вам не прибавит. А раз Сетевой Этикет всюду свой, то неплохо знать, где Вы находитесь в настоящий момент. Отсюда вывод: не прыгайте наобум. Оказавшись в новой области виртуального пространства, сначала осмотритесь. Потратьте время на изучение обстановки - послушайте, как и о чем говорят люди. После этого вступайте в разговор.


*Помогайте другим там, где Вы это можете сделать*

Почему задавать вопросы в виртуальном пространстве эффективно? Потому что Ваши вопросы читают многие люди, знающие на них ответ. И даже если квалифицированно ответят только несколько человек, общий объем знаний в Сети увеличится. Интернет сам по себе вырос из стремления ученых к обмену опытом. Постепенно в этот увлекательный процесс втянулись другие. Поэтому - участвуйте. Прочитав длинные списки пожеланий того, что не нужно делать, не бойтесь обмениваться своим опытом. Получив полезные советы не бойтесь поделиться ими с остальными. Обмен опытом - увлекательное занятие. Это древняя и славная традиция Сети.


*Авторское мнение*

Все мнения и заявления, сделанные в сообщениях на форумах, в чатах, в дневниках и в комментариях к любым материалам должны восприниматься только как мнения человека, написавшего это сообщение, если только специально не оговорено другое. То есть, если человек работает в какой-то организации, принадлежит к какой-либо группе, его письмо-статья совсем не обязательно представляет мнение всей организации или группы.


*Старайтесь не допускать грамматических ошибок*

Письменная грамотность - то же самое, что устная вежливость. Сделайте минутную паузу, перечитайте своё сообщение, прежде чем его посылать, исправьте случайные опечатки - это будет Ваш знак уважения к Вашим собеседникам. Однако помните, в чатах и форумах присутствует своя собственная "грамотность", иногда не совпадающая с грамотностью общепринятой. Здесь многие пишут "че", а не "что", "естессно" вместо "естественно", "ваще" вместо "вообще" и т.д. Кроме того, в последнее время получили распространение различные варианты искажения русского языка, которые охватывают Сеть как эпидемия, но это ещё не говорит о том, что Вы должны поступать также - вежливая и грамотная речь по прежнему считается достоинством и никак не наоборот.

* 
Уважайте право на частную переписку*

Помните, что та информация, которую Вы получили средствами личной переписки, по электронной почте, через различные коммуникаторы и мессенджеры, в большинстве случаев является именно личной информацией и не предназначена для публикацией в форумах, чатах или прочих, общественно доступных местах в Сети, за исключением тех случаев, когда Ваш собеседник дал разрешение на подобную публикацию. Неуважение к тайне переписки - это показатель плохих манер.
Кроме того, никогда не сообщайте Ваши логин и пароль незнакомым вам участникам общения в сети. И никогда не требуйте от своих новых знакомых подобной информации. Мы все друзья и доверяем друг другу. Но есть частная информация, которая не подлежит разглашению ни при каких обстоятельствах.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
*Сетевые "премудрости"*


*Что это за странные значки?*

Обмениваясь текстовыми сообщениями, мы не слышим живых интонаций нашего собеседника. Поэтому пользователи Сети наловчились использовать для обозначения своих эмоций простые "картинки", составленные из нескольких знаков препинания. Их называют "смайлики". Самые распространенные смайлики:
:-) - улыбка, радость
:-( - печаль, грусть
:-о - удивление
;-) - подмигивание
Смайлики - излюбленное средство пользователей выразить свои эмоции в письме, кроме текстовых смайликов доступны также графические и анимированные. Однако стоит помнить, что излишнее количество смайликов затрудняет чтение текста, а сообщения состоящие из одних лишь смайликов уже переходят в разряд "флуда" и чаще всего нарушают правила.


*Сокращения*

Многие "матёрые жители Сети" активно пользуются в своих сообщениях странными буквосочетаниями: имхо, asap и что-то еще в таком роде. Если Вы встретите нечто подобное, не пугайтесь - это устойчивые сокращения, пришедшие из англоязычной части Сети и они всегда что-то означают. Список наиболее частых сокращений: 
IMHO, имхо - "In My Humble Opinion" - "по моему скромному мнению"; 
LOL - "Laugh Out Loud" - "я громко смеюсь"; 
BTW - "By The Way" - "кстати"; 
AFAIK - "As Far As I Know" - "Насколько я знаю"; 
NFC - "No Further Comments" - "Я все сказал"; 
WBR - "With Best Regards" - "С наилучшими пожеланиями"; 
ASAP - "As Soon As Possible" - "Как можно скорее"; 
AKA - "Also Known As" - "Известный также как:". 
Если же Вы знаток подобных фразочек - не спешите их использовать. Вас могут просто не понять, постарайтесь найти подходящие русские слова, их достаточно много. 


*Что такое оффтопик?*

Конференция обычно разбита на несколько форумов, каждый из которых имеет свою тематику, например спорт, наука, компьютеры и техника и т.д. Размещение сообщения, не подходящего по своему содержанию к тематике форума или конкретной ветви, в которой уже ведётся обсуждение, называется оффтопик (offtopic) и довольно часто считается нарушением правил. Ознакомьтесь с описанием тематики форумов и только после этого, выбрав подходящий по тематике, публикуйте своё сообщение.


*Что такое оверквотинг?*

Как правило, когда в форуме пользователь отвечает на чье-либо сообщение, есть возможность графически выделить цитату из сообщения. Это делается для того, чтобы остальные присутствующие поняли, что, собственно, комментируется. Самой распространенной ошибкой в этом случае является так называемый оверквотинг (overquoting) - избыточное цитирование. Потому что для того, чтобы был понятен ответ, почти всегда вовсе ни к чему цитировать все исходное сообщение. Достаточно процитировать только ту часть, которая необходима для понимания ответа. Но нередко бывает так, что пользователь цитирует огромное письмо только для того, чтобы написать "Согласен" или "Подпишусь под каждым словом". Пожалуйста, не злоупотребляйте чрезмерным цитированием, этим Вы только усложните читабельность, а в отдельных случаях подобное может являться нарушением правил.


*Что такое флуд?*

Флуд (flood) - это поток сообщений, не несущих почти никакой смысловой нагрузки. Это такие сообщения, которые можно было бы безболезненно удалить, (а точнее, даже и не публиковать) без всякого ущерба для сообщества. Обычно флудят пользователи, которым по большому счёту нечего сказать, но которые хотят привлечь к себе внимание. Они начинают отвечать почти на каждое сообщение в форуме, причем ответы не несут никакой смысловой нагрузки и обычно выглядят как короткие однострочные реплики: "Точно!", "Согласен!", "Я тоже так думаю!", "Ух, ты!", а также обширные сообщения, не имеющие никакого отношения к теме обсуждения, например рассказы обычно начинающиеся со слов: "А вот у меня такое тоже было, но вообще то я не в курсе..." и так далее. В некоторых форумах флуд разрешён и приветствуются, но в тематических форумах флуд чаще всего запрещён правилами.

* 
Что такое флейм?*

Флейм (flame) - это "спор ради спора". Когда все забывают, с чего начался разговор и начинают ожесточённо ругатся друг с другом - вот тогда и начинается флейм. Мы говорим про человека, что он разжигает флейм, если он: переходит по ходу разговора на личности; допускает оскорбления личного, национального, религиозного, полового или профессионального характера; ведёт дискуссию неуравновешенно, провоцирует скандал.
Есть простое правило - никогда не стоит поддерживать флейм. Да, именно так - личные "наезды" следует оставлять без ответа, игнорировать скандалистов, "флеймеров" и "флудеров", а урегулирование проблем предоставить тем, кто этим и должен заниматься - модераторам. 

* 
Что такое "КАПСИТЬ"?*

Не стоит писать слова БОЛЬШИМИ БУКВАМИ (КАПСИТЬ - набирать сообщения зажав клавишу CAPS) - это воспринимается как грубый крик. Если Вы хотите усилить эмоциональность своей речи, заключайте слова в звездочки или в знаки подчеркивания, например: "Я просто _уверен_ в этом".

* 
Что такое транслит?*

Многие пользователи не имеют на клавиатуре русских букв и поэтому их сообщения выглядет примерно таким образом: "zdravstvujte, u menja tut vopros est'", то есть трудночитаемый набор латинских букв. Подобное написание очень часто воспринимается как неуважение к собеседникам и является нарушением правил, а написанные таким образом сообщения просто-напросто удаляются модераторами форумов. Уважайте своих собеседников, приобретите наклейки с русскими буквами, пользуйтесь сайтами-перекодировщиками транслита, настройте фонетическую раскладку клавиатуру: главное - пишите по-русски русскими буквами.


*Соблюдение порядка=общение с комфортом*

*Нарушители и "стражи правопорядка"*

В виртуальном общении, как и в обычном, встречаются ситуации негативного характера, разрешать которые призваны люди, следящие за соблюдением правил и порядка, так называемые модераторы. Основная задача модератора - поддержание порядка в виртуальном сообществе, будь это форум, чат или игровые комнаты, создание комфортной атмосферы для присутствующих, недопущение ругани, оскорблений, перехода на личности, отслеживание и пресечение всевозможных нарушений, а также, в некоторых случаях, устранение технических неполадок. В процессе своей работы модератор пользуется различными средствами. Он обладает некоторыми чисто техническими возможностями: блокировка пользователей; удаление сообщений; перенос темы в другой форум; закрытие темы и так далее, однако основным средством работы для него является переписка с нарушителями - открытая - непосредственно в форуме, в виде сообщений, которые прочитают все присутствующие, а также закрытая - когда нарушители предупреждаются личными сообщениями. *Публично обсуждать действия модераторов категорически запрещено,* иначе это может вылиться в нескончаемые препирательства модераторов и пользователей. Все разногласия с модераторами решайте в личной переписке или отправляйте жалобу администрации сайта. Кроме того, модератор форума, если он считает нужным, может сам объяснить свои действия сообщением, направленным ко всем. Модератор - это не надсмотрщик и не палач, а человек, поддерживающий в виртуальном сообществе порядок и комфортную атмосферу. Самый лучший модератор - это тот, чья деятельность практически не заметна, но порядок и комфорт на форуме тем не менее обеспечивает. Работать модератором непросто и его труд заслуживает уважения. Если Вы категорически не согласны с модерацией на одном из бесчисленных сайтов во всемирной паутине - поищите другой, с более демократичными порядками. Или создайте свой, такой, как хотите Вы, с установленными Вами правилами и порядками.


*Учитесь прощать другим их ошибки*

Каждый когда-то был новичком. Поэтому когда кто-то допускает ошибку - будь это опечатка в слове, неосторожный флейм, глупый вопрос или неоправданно длинный ответ - будьте к этому снисходительны. Даже если руки чешутся ответить, подумайте дважды. Если Вы обладаете хорошими манерами, это еще не значит, что Вы имеете лицензию на преподавание этих манер всем остальным. Если же Вы решили обратить внимание пользователя на его/ее ошибку, сделайте это корректно и лучше не в конференции, а в личном сообщении. Дайте людям возможность посомневаться. И не будьте высокомерным и надменным. Как известно, исправления в тексте часто тоже содержат грамматические ошибки; также и указание на несоблюдение правил Сетевого Этикета, бывает, демонстрирует нарушение этого же Этикета. 


*Заключительное слово*

Сетевой Этикет является всего лишь наглядным пособием и руководством по нормальному, человеческому общению для неисчислимого множества пользователей Всемирной Сети, соблюдение этих несложных рекомендаций поможет всем нам быстро получить нужную информацию в ответ на наши вопросы, найти новых друзей, укрепить старые связи и просто получить удовольствие от виртуального общения друг с другом, не смотря на расстояния, различия в возрасте, воспитании, национальном происхождении и вероисповедании - 
*будем вежливы друг к другу и хорошего Вам коннекта!*

----------

Alla32 (15.12.2018), annuschka (01.09.2017), Asatori (31.01.2017), Bileckayaolga (09.01.2019), cvetlana2811 (18.06.2018), Ignatulya (26.01.2022), Irina delfin412 (27.01.2018), Kosten-tat (16.01.2018), Lajla (17.09.2019), Lee1974 (05.12.2018), lipa29 (09.04.2017), Liya-Yarulina (26.01.2019), Loves (07.11.2018), Malfrida (29.10.2016), masyanya (29.10.2017), morkovkamonster (07.11.2016), Primadonna-best (13.09.2017), SvetaH (10.04.2017), Tatleo (28.03.2020), valentinovna (21.11.2021), xgretta (08.08.2019), zwetlana (12.06.2017), Анастасия Галанова (12.12.2016), Вьяса (19.03.2019), домініка (11.01.2019), Инесса Мур (06.05.2016), Иннусик (15.01.2018), колентьева (09.11.2021), Кристина Чаплыгина (29.09.2017), Левадана (09.04.2017), Ленушка-веселушка (13.07.2018), Лилия Николаевна (26.01.2018), Люда-Мила (11.03.2020), Маинька (09.04.2017), минчанка (23.11.2017), Наталия444 (22.11.2021), Ольга-радость (29.02.2016), олюсик76 (20.04.2016), Петухова Ольга (31.05.2020), Роза31 (16.02.2017), СветланаТимошенко (20.03.2019), татуся (13.07.2016), Юлия7 (02.07.2017), Ягодка Татьянка (29.03.2017)

----------


## luudvig

Мариша,привет :flower:  :flower:  :flower: .Банить всех,кто не прочёл и расписался под "Правилами"!!! :Ok:

----------


## Alenajazz

> "Правилами"!


Если есть Правила, значит есть и Левела:biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

Расписалась......:wink:

----------


## Benya

Мариш, не против, если скопирую для своего форума?! Обстоятельно и ничего лишнего! Браво! И спасибо!

----------


## luudvig

> Если есть Правила, значит есть и Левела


Алена,ты не расписалась.Не бережёшь себя,детка :Oj:

----------


## regata

вот так и бывает практически, флуд на флейме сидит и транслитом погоняет..))
спасибо за инф., Марина, на многое открылись глаза.. :flower:

----------


## Nikol

Согласна! Тоже расписалась...:rolleyes:

----------


## Mazaykina

Прикооольно! Расписались все те, кто как раз и не флудит особо, а главное- не флеймит!  :biggrin:

----------


## Билли

> Флуд (flood) - это поток сообщений, не несущих почти никакой смысловой нагрузки.


Ну с этим ясно...
 А вот Общение ради общения????Эт чё..тоже ФЛУД?????????:eek:
А если люди просто прикалываются..?????По жизни???
Вообще то очень заумно получается ..и если всё это принять как руководство к эксплуатации...то получается Серость...и скука..:frown:
И желания общатся..ноль.. :Tu: Уж лучше киношку глянуть.. :Vah: чем умняк накатывать..:biggrin:или ещё чего хуже с умным спорить:biggrin:
Вообщем..Мне ясно - что мне ничего не ясно :Ha: А от этого неяснее в квадрате:eek:

----------


## Вадимыч

*Alenajazz*,
 поржал,внушает!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Алена,ты не расписалась


Ага... Так нерасписанная и живу... Но скоро этой лафе придёт кирдык... В ЗАГС меня ведут, чтобы всё было официально, так сказать...:biggrin: Вот там и распишусь... :Aga:

----------


## Mazaykina

> А вот Общение ради общения????Эт чё..тоже ФЛУД?????????


Кто тебе тут делал замечания за общение?? А если не придерживаться определенного кодекса чести, то форум загнется и канет в лЕту! Как многие многие другие... А я этого НЕ ХОЧУ! :wink:

----------


## Kliakca

> И желания общатся..ноль..Уж лучше киношку глянуть..чем умняк накатывать..


Ключи на тумбочке оставить не забудь и дверью не хлопай...

----------


## Билли

> Кто тебе тут делал замечания за общение??


Я в общсчих так сказать чертах :Oj: :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Я в общсчих так сказать чертах


Володь, да понятно ж :wink:



> В ЗАГС меня ведут, чтобы всё было официально, так сказать... Вот там и распишусь...


А повенчаться? :rolleyes:
*Mazaykina*,
Марин, ничего лишнего - мне понравилось  :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

> А повенчаться?


Будем, но скорее всего, не в этом году :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

*Alenajazz*,
 :Ok: :rolleyes: :flower:

----------


## Тира

Mazaykina
спасибо!Всё ясно и доступно!
 "Сетевые "премудрости" - скопировала и распечатала!Пригодятся!

----------


## Lara

Mazaykina Марина, спасибо, что направили в нужное русло. :flower:  Постараюсь соблюдать все правила. Ссоры на форуме выбивают из колеи и отрицательно действуют на самочувствие. Я думаю все приходят сюда за позитивом:smile:.

----------


## Marina-28-T

Такое ощущение,что я не туда попала... из знакомых лиц только  Lara.
Ну, надеюсь,что "туман"  рассеется и все будут на своих местах.
Прочитала  правила.Спасибо -  в принципе все  просто и естесственно,что трудно с этим не согласится. 
Давайте забудем все разногласия,возвращайтесь скорее в нашу милую беседку!

----------


## Allondra

Большое спасибо за разъяснения!

----------


## Kescha

> Cетевой этикет


вот прочитала и сразу " непонятных " слов стало меньше...согласна, и буду стараться соблюдать правила.

----------


## Nataliya_Astana

Mazaykina Марина! Мне, как новичку, очень пригодятся правила общения на форуме. :Ok:  :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## overload

Я бы добавил... :smile:
Есть такое негласное правило: *напился - на Форуме не пиши!*
А то иногда бывает... такого поначирикаешь опосля поллитры, затем читаешь, проспавшись... аж монитор краснеет :rolleyes:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Есть такое негласное правило: напился - на Форуме не пиши!


Жалко, что нет такой виртуальной трубочки- проверки на алкоголь, как у гаишников. :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> А то иногда бывает...


Игорь... Главное - осознать..... :Aga: ...:biggrin:




> Жалко, что нет такой виртуальной трубочки- проверки на алкоголь, как у гаишников.


Половина рунета заблокируется...:biggrin:

----------


## overload

> Половина рунета заблокируется...:biggrin:


Скорее, свернётся в трубочку.

----------


## Benya

> такого поначирикаешь опосля поллитры, затем читаешь, проспавшись... аж монитор краснеет


Есть такое ... Особенно когда после работы расслабишься ...:biggrin:

----------


## НиколаИчь

И я тут был... Здрасте всем!

----------


## luchiklk

как все обдуманно,грамотно и верно.спасибо за нужную информацию.как у вас замечательно.

----------


## училка67

В общих чертах, да и не в общих - согласна ;-)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

С правилами ознакомилась. :Read:  Расписалась. :Mr47 05:

----------


## Zoyushka

Спасибо за разъяснения! У меня практически нет опыта общения на форуме. Теперь стало все понятно!

----------


## Галинка888

*Больше спасибо. Буду соблюдать все правила.* :Ok:

----------


## Гульназ Тагировна

*Марин я итак всегда когда с тобой разговариваю-заслушиваюсь, а тут прям в точку с этикетом. Посоветовала девочкам свои спортсменкам почитать, не полениться. Да и смайлики я вообще не так "рисовала";-).Обещаю что не буду  " флеймить " , и "КАПСИТЬ".
Расписываюсь :-)*

----------


## marinabirukowa

Спасибо. Я новичок и подчерпнула для себя очень нужную информацию.Обещаю соблюдать все правила форума!!!

----------


## Карина Пал

Марина!
Спасибо, очень хорошие правила!
Конечно, все мы должны помнить о том, что этикет никто не отменял)
Когда с тобой разговаривают на ломанном "русском", уже сам начинаешь поддаваться влиянию.
А хотелось бы сохранить внутреннюю культуру.

----------


## po4emy4ka

я, po4emy4ka, даю расписку, что прочла, сейчас перевариваю, перестраиваюсь. а так Caps Lock люблю! и не потому, что кричу, может даже шепчу, но ДОХОДЧИВО. просто акцентирую внимание... на главном... простите. пойду исправляться...

----------


## Озорная

Мариша, спасибо! 

О некоторых сокращениях даже и не догадывалась... :wink:

Всё прочитала, на ус намотала, тожественное обещание даю, в чём и расписываюсь  :Aga:

----------


## Оксана Радуга

Всё понятно описано, спасибо. Если правильно поняла, золотое правило форума - общение! 
Но как же быть, если общаться, вроде общаешься - а в ответ тишина. Как бы ты не пытался, иногда чувствуешь полное отсутствие интереса к тебе как к личности со стороны форумчан. Ощущение, что кто встречался в реале, те и общаются друг с другом. 
Конечно понятно, многие действительно молчуны, видя по датам регистрации. Но когда проявляешь настоящий интерес к форумской жизни, хочется хоть йоту общения. Настоящего общения! А то и вправду чувствуешь, что флудить начал.....

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Спасибо за подробное объяснение. Только хочу вставить свои пять копеек насчет грамотности. Я тоже люблю коверкать слова. Так как тут люди в основном взрослые и грамотные, то понятно, ( мне например) что человек, коверкающий слова таким образом показывает свою...эмоциональность, что ли...Вот например слово "вообще" - звучит сухо, а если человек в ответ написал - "Ну ты ВОЩЕ!!!" то я лично понимаю это как высшую степень восхищения...или слово УЖОСС! или Красавицо...ну и т.д. Так что, кто принял меня за неграмотную, то я относительно грамотная))))

----------


## Mazaykina

> Но как же быть, если общаться, вроде общаешься - а в ответ тишина. Как бы ты не пытался, иногда чувствуешь полное отсутствие интереса к тебе как к личности со стороны форумчан. Ощущение, что кто встречался в реале, те и общаются друг с другом. 
> .


Оксаночка, не расстраивайся, за 5 лет жизни на форуме я поняла. Реальные встречи- это как разделительная полоса. Ты уже не можешь НЕ общаться с теми, с кем встретился в реале. Ведь читая их посты, ты СЛЫШИШЬ голоса и интонации. А те, кто еще не в этой тусовке- просто ПОКА еще не в ней!

----------


## mamalena35

подписалась

----------


## Zoia

Признаюсь  честно,  я  еще толком не освоила  комп - как  необходимый инструмент по жизни, но постепенно  учусь, а  уж "термины" ... - долгая история , но  изучать, конечно буду, поэтому - если, вдруг, я что-то  "перещелкаю"  неправильно - то это не из-за того, что я  "так  захотела", а из-за того, что " не смогла  сделать правильно", короче - извините, если что-то не так!

----------


## АннаМария

С правилами форума ознакомилась  :Ok: , все понятно, спасибо!

----------


## Lulia

Спасибо за науку. Всё правильно, со всем согласна. :Ok:

----------


## Shysha

Прочитала, подписываюсь :Tender:  ,  спасибо!

----------


## ТЕВЕР

Подписалась.

----------


## bragova1

Отлично сказано! Особенно по поводу орфографии.

----------


## таня нече

Во всём согласна. Подписываюсь . У меня есть материал. могу поделиться, но не могу сканировать и вставлять ссылки. Буду рада если поможете.

----------


## auadhara

я на все согласна, все предельно ясно!!! Подписываюсь

----------


## горелка

согласна

----------


## ibramar

С Вами совершенно согласен! Очень неприятно когда на форум лезут люди, которым просто делать нечего, или присутствует желание напомнить о себе дурными выражениями или попросту хамством по отношению к другим форумчанам. Таких по моему просто надо удалять!

----------


## OKSANA31

Подписалась.

----------


## Natali-Abakan

Со всем согласна. Но у меня вопрос: Вход в некоторые темы после испытательного срока и 30 сообщений. 30 сообщений есть, а меня все-равно не пускают. Зарегистрировалась давно, делилась материалом, может что-то еще нужно? Будьте добры, ответьте, пожалуйста!

----------


## Mazaykina

> а меня все-равно не пускают.


Перезагрузите компьютер.

----------


## natalyu6ka

Спасибо, согласна.

----------


## margo57

Полностью согласна .Поддерживаю.Расписываюсь.

----------


## Наталья 71

Все правильно. Прочитала....подписалась.

----------


## наталья111

я тлже подписываюсь-согласна.

----------


## лариса львовна

согласна .подписываюсь.

----------


## Наталья Костенко

присоединяюсь

----------


## Склярова

согласна - подписываюсь.

----------


## Куралеська

не всегда хочется жить по правилам, но иногда это полезно.Подписываюсь и соглашаюсь.

----------


## Gerabr

Тоже оставила отпечаток своего указательного пальца)) согласна!)

----------


## Vinner

согласна

----------


## Lusya

Согласна.Оставляю автограф.

----------


## Snyusha

Да будет так ) согласна - расписываюсь - поддерживаю

----------


## Ирина 81

согласна. Расписалась... :Yes4:

----------


## ilarionova

Согласна и конечно поддерживаю. Расписалась!    
Я так НЕ ЛЮБЛЮ  ругаться.

----------


## Елена Седельникова

Присоединяюсь.

----------


## Юлия Васильевна

Большое спасибо за разъяснения. Буду придерживаться правил.

----------


## vikunya

Да уж... а я оказывается пару сообщений закапсила.. Вот что называется: семь раз отмерь, один раз отрежь...

----------


## C.В

Спасибо, очень нужная информация! Познакомилась сама и скопировала сыну-подростку.

----------


## Брыся

Спасибо! Буду соблюдать правила.

----------


## nataly755

Спасибо! очень нужная информация

----------


## kuka2011

Спасибо,очень поучительная информация!Подписалась.

----------


## Леди N

Спасибо за мудрость! Будем стараться не наследить в душе и топать осторожно...

----------


## Lana-1969

Спасибо,поучительная информация,обязательно буду исполнять.

----------


## vichny

Спасибо!Будем соблюдать! :Yes4:

----------


## новожидова яна

обязательно учту  выше прочитанное ,подписалась

----------


## Olis

Спасибо за информацию! О некоторых вещах впервые узнала только в этом разделе. Хотя суть, в принципе, итак всем понятна - скажу словами кота Леопольда: "Ребята! Давайте жить дружно!!!"

----------


## багИРОЧКА1985

У кого есть ручка?
о!спасибо!
ОЗНАКОМЛЕНА!!!!!!!!
буду очень-очень стараться,что бы не шкодничать

----------


## Tetya Muzika

Спасибо большое за разъяснения! Теперь все по полочкам!

----------


## dj-dj

Спасибо, грамотно, все пишут "буду соблюдать", надо соблюдать!!!

----------


## Елизавета II

:Yes4: Подписываюсь!

----------


## Наталья и Бэндерос

Подписываюсь, буду стараться жить по правилам.

----------


## Дадуся

Все внимательно изучила, теперь остается все это запомнить и выполнять.

----------


## mr.klubnichka

Расписался и подписался  :Smile3:

----------


## dalisima

Привет всем:-) Я ещё учусь всему.... подписываюсь.  Слушаюсь и повинуюсь!: _ )

----------


## фруся

Спасибо, прочла внимательно, учту. :Yes4:

----------


## Vesnamaj

Спасибо! Всё понятно и ,главное ,выполнимо  :Ok:

----------


## svetaegorova

Присоединяюсь и поддерживаю!

----------


## мэри попенс

СПАСИБО за разъяснение..буду придерживаться общепринятых, правил дабы не обидеть никого)я согласна...

----------


## Svet-lana

Прочла, уразумела, расписалась :Smile3:

----------


## аленушка 70

Подписываюсь. Согласна :Yes4:

----------


## fides5026

Прочитала. Согласна. Постараюсь не нарушать!

----------


## Ligeya

Прочитала внимательно. Думаю, соблюдать такие элементарные правила будет просто  :Smile3:

----------


## Любовь Дмитриевна

Поддерживаю и соглашаюсь.

----------


## Маша Торина

Согласна со всеми правилами!!!  :Ok:

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

Все понятно, с правилами согласна.

----------


## маринга

Всё доступно и понятно, с правилами согласна!

----------


## Elen 77

здравствуйте. Правила прочитала, на все согласна

----------


## natascha-sam

Спасибо! Всё понятно, согласна с вами полностью!!!!! :Yes4:

----------


## Шампанская-Н

Спасибо! Подписываюсь!

----------


## Людмил_kа

Все правила прочитала, очень интересная информация, а главное полезная и нужная!!! Подписываюсь!!! :Yes4:

----------


## OZ...

Смиренно принимаю правила данного форума

----------


## irettaspb

подписываюсь)))

----------


## симочка

Все уяснила, подписываюсь под правилами.

----------


## Натуличка222

Спасибо! Мой автограф К.Н.В.

----------


## Виктория Краснокутская

правила прочитала, со всем согласна :Smile3:

----------


## fashka

Прочитала! раньше почему то не видела этого раздела :No2:

----------


## Розалия

Прочитала внимательно, как и советовали. Подписываюсь. Очень боюсь что-то не так сделать, потомучто плохо соображаю в такого рода переписке.

----------


## Olexa

Добрый день! Спасибо! Все прочитала и подписываюсь : :Smile3: .//.//.//.

----------


## Ведущий 36 rus

Полностью согласен и обещаю придерживаться данных правил  :Yes4:

----------


## Яна Лапчук

Спасибо за правила,подписываюсь ;-)

----------


## Tasya835

Доброго всем времени суток! Согласна со всеми и так же подписываюсь! :Ok:

----------


## Lexsa

подписываюсь под правилами. :Aga:

----------


## Ольга 23

Согласна со всеми пунктами, поддерживаю и подписываюсь

----------


## кикимаджа

Хи, хи под правилами подписываются те у кого мало сообщений, подписались и потерялись.

----------


## Краска

Буду очень стараться! Не ударю в грязь лицом. А так --------- у меня 5 детей!

----------


## Янек

А правил то нет. Есть пожелания, разъяснения. Правила, это документ черствый и сухой, за нарушение пунктов которого (строго определенных номерами и подпунктами) выписывают нарушения или банят, я с этим хорошо знаком :Yes4:  А пожелания и принципы общения мне  здесь нравятся, хотя и не общался еще  особо. В общем с руководством форума согласен,жить нужно дружно. :Ok:

----------


## Mazaykina

*Янек*,
Все верно! Наши правила очень отличаются  практически от всех, что есть в интернете. Потому что и форум у нас неординарный и непохожий на другие.  :Yes4:

----------


## Янек

> Янек,
> Все верно! Наши правила очень отличаются практически от всех, что есть в интернете. Потому что и форум у нас неординарный и непохожий на другие.


Да и народ я смотрю здесь очень не простой.Сплошь и рядом творческая интеллигенция. Поэты, музыканты, учителя, а талантов море. Я блин только, недоучка залетный :Blush2:

----------


## zovalera

;-)

----------


## Валентина78

С администрацией форума согласна., подписываюсь.

----------


## Natali Nsk

ознакомлена, согласна...     подпись    дата  :-)

----------


## ЕленаФл

Согласна со всеми правилами и принимаю их. Все справедливо!

----------


## элянчик

Ознакомилась, расписалась!

----------


## afgalka

мы приходим сюда не самоутверждаться за чужой счет, а общаться, мы разные, по менталитету и тепераиенту, НО..наше общение будет продуктивным, если мы будем слышать и слушать друг друга)) и жизнь наша станет интереснее)) :Ok:

----------


## Piligrim

Хорошее и упорядоченное наставление.
Было интересно и полезно прочитать, хотя более 5 лет в и-нете!
Редко такое доступное встречается... :Smile3: 

Приходилось всё достигать и врубаться по наитию...

Буду создавать свой сайт - попрошу разрешения скопировать...

Подписываюсь. :Yes4:  Не обещаю, что всё будет идеально... Но постараемся. :Aga:

----------


## Мартлана

Здравствуйте,понятное обьяснение, доступно, буду стараться соответствовать.

----------


## Юлія75

Принимаю и подписываюсь.

----------


## юляшка1979

Спасибо, доходчиво, вразумительно. Подписываюсь.

----------


## olga-l

Спасибо,ПОДПИСЫВАЮСЬ!

----------


## Orizstudio

Сколько новых терминов узнается))))) Спасибо, прочла, подписалась)))))  :Smile3:

----------


## Екатерина_Док

Спасибо за полезную информацию) приняла , переварила, учту

----------


## Лозинка

Присоединяюсь, согласна,  постараюсь выполнять. Если что не так, не судите строго. Я в компютерных делах почти чайник, но уже с " с серебряной  ручкой". Потихоньку, по мере возможности осваиваюсь. Спасибо.

----------


## рено

со всем ознакомлена и согласна розписываюсь

----------


## wsxmax

Как здесь классно-со всем согласна!!!

----------


## Любитель05

согласна, подписываюсь.

----------


## оксана К

Согласна со всеми.Подписываюсь!!!!!

----------


## lybochka

Согласна, подписываюсь!

----------


## Беди

Конечно, согласна! Подписываюсь.

----------


## Domis

Спасибо за правила! Подписываюсь!

----------


## Наташша

распишусь

----------


## LIZAVETA

всё ясно, как белый день. порядок превыше всего!

----------


## sansta

Согласна,нужно к людям относиться так,как хочешь,чтобы они относились к тебе.Но я еще совсем-совсем "зеленый" новичок в обращении с компьютером,так что могут быть всякие технические неувязки и огрехи.Поэтому не судите строго.

----------


## буссоница

Согласна со всеми правилами!!! Обещаю соблюдать!

----------


## Julietka

Спасибо за разъяснения, многое стало понятно. Теперь не чувствуешь себя полным незнайкой.

----------


## juliko

Спасибо! Буду соблюдать правила.

----------


## himikgen

Согласна со всеми правилами!!! Обещаю соблюдать!

----------


## iraida-6868

Под правилами подписываюсь.

----------


## Танюша Ванильна-Я

С правилами согласна, подписалась. Спасибо - соблюдать обещаю!

----------


## swetik72

Согласна,согласна,согласна!!!

----------


## m_u_z_a

Марина, спасибо за порядок. Постараюсь не нарушать.

----------


## Есения 5

Сейчас прочла правила повторно. Со всем Согласна...

----------


## Annyshka

Спасибо) Во всем должен быть порядок! Подписываюсь.

----------


## Евгений Сердечкин

ии я распесалси

----------


## оличка тамадолечка

А зачем делать гадости людям- ведь они бескорыстно делятся своей информацией и своим мнением. Это кощунство обижать всех "наших", поэтому только соглашаюсь с правилами форума и то же отметилась. Спасибо.

----------


## тан сан

Очень долго искала  общения с грамотными и отзывчивыми людьми. Надеюсь со всеми подружиться.

----------


## Татьяна-Соло

Со всеми пунктами согласна. Расписываюсь.)

----------


## Татьяна123

Правила прочитала, буду соблюдать. Расписаться где?

----------


## Girl with pearl

:Aga:  Прочитала и многое для себя подчеркнула особенно про лексику и сокращения.Прочиталась давно, а  подписалась сейчас :)))

----------


## Черкашина Анна

Выписала все в блокнотик,перед флудом буду перечитывать...

----------


## женя

Все прочла, обязуюсь соблюдать!

----------


## svetlanaber

Подписываюсь, постараюсь вести себя достойно.

----------


## somate-2007

Все прочтено и учтено))) Спасибо за ознакомительную информацию)

----------


## marisha_solf

Спасибо за информацию и разъяснения! А то иногда читаешь-читаешь форумы и ничего не понимаешь  :No2:  Буду следовать правилам!  :Ok:

----------


## Я&нина

с правилами ознакомилась

----------


## Наташкин

Каюсь, только сегодня ознакомилась с правилами, согласна. Марина вы молодец!

----------


## PAN

> Каюсь,


Добралась - уже молодец...)))

----------


## minuasowki

Согласна! Тоже расписалась.minuasowki

----------


## galochkadem

В правилах все кратко и понятно (многое само собой разумеется), некоторые сокращения я не знала, было познавательн :Ok:  :Blush2: . Когда с детьми в школе проходим форумы и чаты, то многое из правил они мне и сами называют, это радует, что пользователи сети "подкованные". 
Конечно же, под правилам подписываюсь.

----------


## karma13

Прочла и расписалась. :Yes4:

----------


## надеждочка

:Yahoo: Прочитала и приняла к сведению.

----------


## каток

Со всем согласна, подписываюсь. Обязуюсь выполнять!

----------


## evgejka

Спасибо за то, что есть такой форум! И , конечно, я подписываюсь!
Марина, а можно вопрос? Когда выскакивает надпись вверху "УВЕДОМЛЕНИЕ" и их количество, что это значит? Заранее спасибо!

----------


## evgejka

> Спасибо за то, что есть такой форум! И , конечно, я подписываюсь!
> Марина, а можно вопрос? Когда выскакивает надпись вверху "УВЕДОМЛЕНИЕ" и их количество, что это значит? Заранее спасибо!


Ой, извините, уже нашла! Но все равно спасибо!

----------


## proshka

С правилами форума согласна!

----------


## Я&нина

прочитала, подписалась

----------


## faberlik

спасибо за прекрасный сайт! с правилами согласна!

----------


## КСЕНЖИК СВЕТЛАНА

Правила понятны. Полностью согласна - подписываюсь!

----------


## Елена Ильина

Прочла, расписалась!

----------


## mash-elena

Правила прочитала, согласна, подписываюсь!

----------


## maxilla2012

Прочла, согласна, подписываюсь.

----------


## Люба-Сибирячка

Прочитала всю информацию. Буду стараться соблюдать рекомендации администрации :-)

----------


## елена321

Спасибо за информацию.Подписываюсь.

----------


## Северяночка

Спасибо за предоставленную информацию и особенно за расшифровку некоторых аббревиатур :)))
подписываюсь под каждым словом! Приятного всем нам общения.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

Читаю третий раз.
Полезно иногда заново перечитывать - поймал себя на некоторых своих "ошибках".
Буду внимательным.

----------


## Лапатапатушка моя

Расписалась!!!!

----------


## догадина

Спасибо за пояснение!Согласна с правилами.

----------


## Татьяна 8861

С правилами согласна. Спасибо за информацию.

----------


## gargalik

И я расписалась. Спасибо за правила!

----------


## Лорушка

Спасибо! все поняла. Договорились.

----------


## Жоржетта Ми

Совершенно согласна с правилами. Спасибо!

----------


## оригинал

Прочла,вникла,впитала!!!

----------


## Juliasha_

Расписываюсь!!!!!!! Полезно знать!!!

----------


## i_kirichok

Согласна с правилами!

----------


## Valeks

Все понятно... пока понятно...:))

----------


## пианофорте

Спасибо, все ясно. Буду стараться!

----------


## zarinka

Только прочитала, со всем абсолютно согласна, особенно про русский язык было приятно прочитать, действительно так редко сейчас встречаются грамотные люди, причем не только в сети, расписываюсь.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

Я эти правила использовал в своей группе, правда отметил, что это взято от сюда- с моего любимого форума.

----------


## molodoychelovek

я всё понял! Буду придерживатся правил

----------


## molodoychelovek

Это мой первый флуд на этом форуме с применением грамматических ошибок. :Smile3:

----------


## Natusya

Все понятно.Будем вести себя коректно.

----------


## Жужу 67

Очень поучительно и полезно. Естественно соблюдать буду, за что и подписываюсь.

----------


## Аленка2

Все понятно! Буду вести себя корректно и с уважением относится к участникам форума.

----------


## лиликож

Прочла этикет и как-то оробела. Вдруг не впишусь в дружный коллектив? Тут и так пробираюсь по форуму, как по темной комнате.

----------


## DJ_Andrey

Я буду очень стараться!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Вдруг не впишусь в дружный коллектив? Тут и так пробираюсь по форуму, как по темной комнате.


Не надо бояться, мы не кусаемся.  :Taunt:  Мы просто не любим наглости и хамства, уверена, Вы не такая.  :Yes4:

----------


## Дримма

Здравствуйте! Внимательно прочитала правила. Подписываюсь.

----------


## Антонина_Тарасова

Простите, а говорить спасибо тоже флуд? Можно ведь на зеленую руку нажать, но мне как то лично за помощь поблагодарить хочется.

----------


## raduga.73

Правила принимаю )))

----------


## Viktory1

Полностью согласна. Подпись: Викол Юлия.

----------


## Лилия Sunny

И по сетям бушуют страсти,
 И друга друг заносит в black..
 И, чтобы избежать напасти,
 Решил однажды человек:
 Чтоб нервы сохранить и дружбу, 
 Желательно и даже нужно,
 Чтоб появился в Internet
 Ну хоть какой-то этикет...


;))))

спасибо за полезную информацию

----------


## stella z

расписалась, согласна, давайте жить дружно

----------


## Jaga

принято :Smile3:

----------


## lyapota

Будем соблюдать ПРАВИЛА :Smile3:

----------


## Ketlen

Ого как информативно..я даже и не знала некоторую информацию, хотя являюсь пользователем сети давно!!
Да будем конечно соблюдать! :Smile3:

----------


## ТатьянаЯ

Спасибо за информацию. Все правильно - согласна  :Smile3:

----------


## Mcandryu

Я полностью согласен!!!!

----------


## Анастасия Емельнова

Расписываюсь!!! Всё абсолютно верно.

----------


## Екатерина1991

Расписываюсь. Мудро написано. Буду соблюдать! :Aga:

----------


## Екатерина Зотова

серьезный подход. значит все по взрослому :Ok:

----------


## Триола

Обязуюсь соблюдать.  :Yes4:

----------


## Alena2837

Я очень рада, что попала к вам! Буду все соблюдать.

----------


## ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ

Согласна!

----------


## Я Динара

Согласна, расписываюсь.

----------


## Natalashka

согласна

----------


## Director

Мне понравилось, везде бы так. Подписываюсь.

----------


## KUZJA128

Спасибо, много полезной информации!  :Vishenka 33:  
Подписываюсь.

----------


## Хрисеида

Подписываюсь.

----------


## Н@т@ли

Спасибо за информацию! Понятно и доступно! :Smile3:

----------


## Tatti

Познавательно!Спасибо!

----------


## ЯЛЮБАВА

*Спасибо!!! Будем стараться !!!*

----------


## Мария Белинская

Познакомилась с правилами.)

----------


## prozerpina65

Ознакомлена. Согласна. Подписываюсь.)

----------


## БритАнна

Спасибо за информацию. Ознакомилась. Расписалась))

----------


## Позитиффф

Ознакомлена. Согласна. Подписываюсь ( 2 раза).

----------


## Лариса15

Совершенно справедливые правила. Обязуюсь соблюдать.

----------


## Фазлидиния

Всем читать перед регистрацией и выходом на форум.

----------


## оксана1271

Марина! спасибо за правила форума, всё понятно и доступно. Вы умничка!

----------


## kollibri

много букаффф, но осилила :Laie 21:

----------


## Mayakovskaya

Спасибо за информация. Очень много и полезно!

----------


## white_liliya_

Внимательно прочитала, запомнила. Буду соответствовать.

----------


## ksuh

Подписываюсь, уважаю правила

----------


## Виктор З

Здорово! Очень грамотно и содержательно. Спасибо!

----------


## КАТЯМОРОШЕНКО

:Tender: расписалась.

----------


## Анастасия Зайцева

С правилами ознакомилась, принимаю уловия админитсрации форума. У меня только вопрос (может не в тему конечно, я новичок пока только учусь здесь общаться) почему не все ресурсы можно открыть и что нужно для того чтобы заглянуть в темы и присоединиться к обсуждению?

----------


## PAN

> У меня только вопрос


Ответ в личке...

----------


## галина.праздник.ru

Здравствуйте, я культработник, меня зовут Галина. Подскажите как правильно пользоваться сайтом? Заранее благодарна.

----------


## Larisazagadka

расписалась. :Grin:

----------


## торопов владимир

Вот и моя рось...пись...

----------


## VYAL

Расписалась тоже)))) :Tender:

----------


## Галинка81

Прочитала, подписываюсь.  :Aga:

----------


## леся s

готова соблюдать

----------


## tato4ka

Стараюсь.Готова соблюдать.

----------


## pozitiffka

С правилами общения на форуме ознакомилась, условия администрации сайта принимаю. Моя подпись.

----------


## Марина Апрельская

Все понятно... подписываюсь...

----------


## tat.pe2009

Все доступно и понятно, расписываюсь..........

----------


## потеряшка

Ознакомилась, росписалась....

----------


## Капа

С правилами ознакомилась. Не пойму только где надо расписаться?

----------


## tolga

С правилами ознакомилась. Что значит расписаться?

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> С правилами ознакомилась. Не пойму только где надо расписаться?





> С правилами ознакомилась. Что значит расписаться?


То, что вы тут ответили, что ознакомились с правилами - уже означает, что расписались)))))))))))

----------


## Татьяна СПБ

И я все прочитала) Запомнила.

----------


## Мечтатель

Отличные и понятные правила для любого форума!

----------


## ТаняД

внимательно ознакомилась, подписываюсь!

----------


## Nafica

С правилами ознакомилась. Со всеми пунктами согласна. Подписываюсь.

----------


## Anna777

Подписываюсь! Со всем согласна)))

----------


## Olgaj

С правилами ознакомилась.Подписываюсь.

----------


## nafan

Прочитала внимательно. В общем самые обычные человечные правила

----------


## Саморетянка

Ознакомилась. Со всем согласна.

----------


## АйТыына

Всем здравствуйте! Подскажите, пож., Правила-то где прочитать? "Расписаться" надо, я поняла, уже здесь.

----------


## flag

Прочитала. Согласна

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*АйТыына*, радость моя, да в этой же теме, только эти правила на первых страницах (ты оказалась на последней странице), но что бы тебе не путаться, прямо в ручки даю тебе ссылочку - нажимай её, и ты окажешься прямо по адресу:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128672
Удачи.

----------


## АйТыына

Спасибо,Руслан, нашла, прочитала, подписываюсь с удовольствием!

----------


## интересный

Подписываюсь!!!!

----------


## данил пухов

все предельно просто и ясно.

----------


## ЛенаВалентиновна

подписываюсь.

----------


## Екатерина горошинка

Подписываюсь:)

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

подписываюсь. целиком и полностью согласна!

----------


## Гулечка

и я :Grin:

----------


## Марья искустница

Все конечно не против но почему все закрыто?????

----------


## людмила иванова

целиком и полностью согласна Я!!!!!подписываюсь солидарно!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Все конечно не против но почему все закрыто?????


Марьюшка, искустница ты наша))))))
Рассказываю (коротко):
Когда пользователь регистрируется на этом форуме, то с момента регистрации он проходит своего рода тридцатидневный "инкубационный период", а именно - 
в течении 30 дней, необходимо написать более 30-ти своих постов (сообщений в темах), это не так много, в день по сообщению, после этого периода двери, практически на все темы, открыты.
Начинай общение в этой теме:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137135
Удачи!

----------


## svkon

Ставлю и свой автографффффф :)

----------


## luda-sha

и я подписываюсь.

----------


## Анюта я тутА

Скрепляю согласие "Лайком"  :Ok:

----------


## Рыжикова

Прочла, ознакомилась, я с вами!  :Ok:

----------


## ТАМАДА ЛОРА

Ну вот, какое счастье- теперь и я стала разбираться что к чему!!!! Всё таки верно выражение, век живи- век учись!!!!  Если долго мучиться, что-нибудь получится! И у меня получилось, теперь можно начинать общаться. Правила ваши прекрасные- теперь мне многое стало понятно. А то, как слепой котёнок тыкнулась пару раз и потерялась надолго, не понимая как здесь вообще всё происходит. Теперь я тоже с Вами, спасибо за приём! Подписываюсь под всеми правилами!!!

----------


## Андрей_Крылов

Подписываюсь!!!

----------


## Оль-ля

Соглашаюсь со всем написанным ,лучше не придумаешь .Подписываюсь .

----------


## КСЕНИ

Принимаю , подписываюсь!!!!

----------


## Nadegda81

Принимаю!!!

----------


## денмакс

Всегда спокойнее жить по правилам - спасибо , все предельно ясно и понятно, посему расписываюсь :Aga:

----------


## Окsana_hol

Все понятно. Расписываюсь

----------


## Юлия 81

Принято!

----------


## Оль-ля

Внимательно прочитала.Соглашаюсь и постараюсь всё соблюдать.

----------


## Neja

Прочитала. Поняла, осознала, приняла к сведению.

----------


## Owl-Baby

:Ok:

----------


## Елена 555

лично я двумя руками голосую за сетевой этикет!!! Сколько было интересных сайтов и виртуальные хамы просто вытесняли нормальное человеческое общение, пользуясь тем, что находятся в невидимости и в недосягаемости...а в реальной жизни получили бы за такое хамство по полной!!!

----------


## Живинка

Этикет и правила, конечно, нужны!!! Подписываюсь! Обещаю не нарушать!

----------


## кариглазка

Культурными нужно быть со всеми и везде, этикет важен! Принимаю правила!

----------


## katrin 86

Все просто и понятно!я за дисциплину!!!

----------


## Юля Чёрная

Но пасаран! Когда мы едины, мы непобедимы!

----------


## Маслина

Подписываюсь.

----------


## Светлана Линенко

Согласна с каждым словом!

----------


## Svetulya1980

Прочла, согласна. Подписываюсь

----------


## Шелковница

Полезная информация в одном месте, спасибо!

----------


## Ritulya993

Все понятно, просто, правильно.

----------


## Татулик

Прочитала,согласна,подписываюсь!!!

----------


## Пышкарёва

Спасибо за понятные разъяснения! Будем соответствовать.

----------


## Ivica

Я жутко далека от компьютерной грамотности, но как же доступно подан материал! Не устаю восхищаться профессионализмом администрации форума! Как много ещё предстоит познать! Робость преодолевается с трудом именно здесь, чувствую себя буквой в волшебной книге. Хочется вписаться в строчку для начала.

----------


## Праздник в Томске

С правилами ознакомлены, спасибо!  :Yes4:

----------


## Паламарчук

С правилами ознакомлена. Согласна.

----------


## Дождик Мария

С правилами форума ознакомлена! Обязуюсь исполнять!

----------


## ЕЛЕНА_КАРПЕНКО67

Спасибо за рекомендации. Буду стараться быть правильной. :Aga:

----------


## schunja08

Правила понятны и справедливы.Со всем согласна.

----------


## Юлия Калашникова

Полностью согласна.

----------


## Sемицветик

Ознакомилась, спасибо, подписываюсь.

----------


## Светлана 71

Ознакомилась давно, а вот, что нужно было подписаться - увидела сейчас. Но лучше поздно, чем никогда. Со всем согласна. Подписываюсь

----------


## lavruscha_n

Добрый день. Подписываюсь:)

----------


## Nati241275

правила понятны, подписываюсь

----------


## Александра Токарева

Пррочла правила. Всё понятно - подписываюсь.

----------


## Любовь Радужная

Добрый день всем!  Меня зовут Любовь, я новичок, но с правилами ознакомилась и со всем согласна!

----------


## Geshka

Добрый день. Меня зовут Евгения. С правилами согласна, подписываюсь.

----------


## Milahca

С правилами ознакомлена и подпись поставлена...

----------


## Marimal

С правилами ознакомлена, абсолютно согласна. Подпись поставлена!

----------


## Инкина Таня

С правилами ознакомилась.Подписываюсь.

----------


## ОльгаРомашка

С правилами ознакомилась!!! Автографирую ))))

----------


## Мурава

Правила прочитала, хотя тоже надо было бы раньше читать, подписываюсь!

----------


## Никё

Подписываюсь под каждым словом

----------


## Екатерина Иванова

Все привет - правила прочитала тоже подписываюсь!

----------


## Лариса Валериевна

С правилами согласна.

----------


## Tashik

Добрый день! Подписываюсь!

----------


## action-box@mail.ru

Понятно. Доступно)))
Спасибо

----------


## zavedka

Добрый день всем, с правилами ознакомилась и конечно же согласна

----------


## иллюзия реальности

Прочитала,   :Read:  расписалась  :Vishenka 21:

----------


## aktania

всё поняла. подписываюсь.

----------


## Леди Чайка

Пока что-то понятно, до чего-то дорасту. Главное интересно и ново для меня.

----------


## ИрихаК

правила прочитала ,всё доступно и понятно написано. подписываюсь !

----------


## o-madam

Спасибо, Марина! Обязуюсь соблюдать кодекс чести.

----------


## Александра здесь я)))

За этикет форума и ПРАВИЛА только "ЗА"..при том всеми руками!!)))

----------


## ЕленаНик

Ознакомилась. Буду придерживаться правил.

----------


## lavprof

всегда придерживаюсь подобных правил)

----------


## ElenaSerebro

Ставлю печать и подпись :Aga:

----------


## ЛЯЛЯКИ

Все прочитала, принимаю и готова подписаться под каждым словом!  Кстати, узнала кое-что новое для себя - например, что такое ИМХО! Смешно, наверное, но я правда не знала и удивлялась, "чегось" "энто" такое!  А еще очень понравился пункт - "клинусь нибуду песать с ашипкоми"! Спасибо, что приняли меня в свои ряды!

----------


## margomargogo

> объясните мне , что такое испытательный срок для чтения тем? я совершенно не пойму , что нужно сделать, чтобы прочесть информацию или скачать сценарий.
> Я ранее была на форуме и все темы открывались.


 согласна со всеми правилами, Подписываюсь.

----------


## ATLANTIS

Согласна с правилами форума....Постараюсь быть послушной девочкой.

----------


## mochalova19

Правила элементарны.Спасибо!Всё понятно.Общаться с вами приятно!

----------


## Ижевчанка

Спасибо. Все поняла. Буду стараться.

----------


## Майкл Сергеевич

Спасибо за правила! Подписываюсь!

----------


## Нымыч

буду знать)))

----------


## игрулька

Спасибо!расписалась)

----------


## Фея Доброфеева

спустя 4 месяца после регистрации...но лучше поздно))))) расписалась)

----------


## ATLANTIS

На форуме почти 2 месяца....а здесь еще не была...прочитала будем стараться....

----------


## Катерина Губина

прочитала, запомнила

----------


## tatjana_73_14

внимательно прочитала, полностью согласна!

----------


## marmuzka

Все предельно ясно! Подписываюсь,постараюсь соблюдать!

----------


## дася

Понятные  и простые правила, спасибо!

----------


## БуКатерина

Здравствуйте, с правилами ознакомилась. Подписываюсь.

----------


## Егения Каменская

Со всем согласна! Подписываюсь!
Вот, значит, что надо было!!! С удовольствие начну с вами со всеми общаться!!!!

----------


## Galkavk

С правилами ознакомлена! Подписываюсь) будем общаться

----------


## tanya-urk

Ознакомилась! Уже участвую и стараюсь не выходить за рамки правил!!!

----------


## Лена Парешнева

Спасибо! Подписалась под документом!   .Буду стараться выполнять все правила. Если что  в "угол"

----------


## soboy

С правилами познакомилась, подписываюсь. Буду стараться :Yes4:

----------


## Фарагонда

Абсолютно согласна, подписываюсь под правилами.

----------


## olyana35

С правилами ознакомлена,со всем согласна.Буду стараться не нарушать!

----------


## Алёна Майская

Спасибо за разъяснение,многое стало понятно!Подписываюсь,буду стараться соблюдать правила! :Tender:

----------


## ***Lady-A***

ок) приняла к сведению)

----------


## Holly

Расписалась

----------


## ВЕРНИСАЖ

Здравствуйте. Полностью согласна с правилами форума. буду очень рада общению с коллегами!

----------


## crushcrushcrush

Здравствуйте. Полностью согласна с правилами форума

----------


## Фелиция-77

Читать, читала точно. Но уже не помню, расписывалась или нет. На всякий случай ставлю подпись. Главное, с правилами согласна.

----------


## Татьянк

С правилами ознакомилась! Постараюсь не нарушать! единственный пункт с которым у меня будут проблемы это грамотность! Очень комплексую по этому поводу и даже долго в школьные и студенческие годы занималась с преподавателями( правила все знаю ,но пишу все равно с кучей ошибок), но в конце концов один профессор русского языка( она же занималась и с моим братом, ситуация таже) опустила руки и сказала это явление называется "враждебной  безграмотностью"! поэтому заранее за грамотность прошу прощения! :Tender:

----------


## Chudo

Ознакомилась, все предельно ясно и понятно. Подписываюсь под каждым словом:)

----------


## aist0402

С правилами ознакомилась, постараюсь не нарушать

----------


## TOTOSHA

С правилами ознакомилась. Постараюсь не нарушать.

----------


## ксапочка

Всё доходчиво объяснили).будем стараться соответствовать)

----------


## Линдстедт

Была.............ознакомилась.......  "намотала   на  ус".

----------


## Таня1968

Здравствуйте! Согласна с правилами форума. Буду очень рада общению с коллегами!

----------


## Liza Gordeeva

Привет всем!!! я у вас прям совсем новичок 15 минут как появилась, буду послушной сказали распишись значит так тому и быть Расписываюсь!

----------


## Юлия Лыгина

Очень познавательно, почаще бы такие правила устанавливались на различных сайтах! А по поводу грамотности согласна втройне!!!
А да, и я подписываюсь! Обещаю соблюдать!

----------


## NATAHA135

Прочла , согласна со всеми правилами подписываюсь , обещаю соблюдать.

----------


## nota-12

Спасибо, за правила - все понятно!

----------


## IrinaF

Правила-это очень хорошо, но из правил всегда есть исключения. Ну, а главное...



> будем вежливы друг к другу

----------


## Никулин

Прочел. Расписался.

----------


## JulMar

Прочла! спасибо большое!

----------


## Оляфит

Интересно и поучительно!)))

----------


## лариса61

Повторно прочла! Не помню подписалась первый раз или нет. Согласна со всеми правилами! Подписываюсь! Буду очень стараться во всем и всегда.

----------


## Корчма

Прочла . Согласна !

----------


## Австралия

Соглашаюсь с правилами! И спасибо за разъяснения некоторых сокращений, а то я, как "чайник", иногда читала, и не понимала, что это значит. Все очень понятно и доходчиво!

----------


## Оля провинциалка

Я ЗА! Обещаю соблюдать. Других уважать, но и себя в обиду не давать.  :Girl Blum2:

----------


## alevtinka.myxa

Очень познавательно,много нового узнала.Всем бы эти правила прочитать. :Yes4:

----------


## Елена Эльдорадовна

здравствуйте,я новенькая,очень хочется познакомиться со всеми и подружиться)))

----------


## Сдвиг ветра

расписалась)

----------


## Itati_s

Под правилами подписываюсь! Очень познавательно!

----------


## Татьяна Майорова

Спасибо за подробные правила

----------


## Кошманенок

Правила понятны. Скажите может я не туда но где мне найти кнопочку спасибо.чтобы благодорить авторов?

----------


## Ольгия

> где мне найти кнопочку


Кнопочки "Спасибо" сейчас нет. Поблагодарить можешь, написав через шестиконечную звездочку (видишь, под твоей картинкой?) или в личку

----------


## Viktorina007

И я подписываюсь здесь) Правила ясны и понятны!  :Smile3:

----------


## Уччи

При-ни - ма-ю!!!
Хоть и бунтарка в душе, понимаю, что порядок начинается с Правил!

----------


## Александра-Сашенька

Правил и порядок, превыше всего! Сказано! Сделано! Подписываюсь :Ok:

----------


## Animawka

С правилами ознакомилась. Будем соблюдать :Yes4:

----------


## ЮлияЗвонкова

Всё очень понятно и доступно изложено! С этим невозможно не согласиться! Надеюсь найти друзей и творческий рост:)

----------


## Просто Алина

=))))))))))

----------


## альбина74

расписываюсь и принимаю)))

----------


## Натик22

И я спешу подписываюсь, согласна на все 100.

----------


## OKTAG

Подписываюсь. Обязательно! Ужасно не люблю безграмотность.

----------


## проказница

С правилами ознакомилась, принимаю.

----------


## Татаринка

С правилами ознакомилась,буду соблюдать,подписываюсь Иннеса.

----------


## Лена Кремнева

Прочла и расписались!

----------


## ВалерияВ

С правилами ознакомилась. Принимаю!

----------


## Юняша

Прочитала. Ставлю свою подпись.

----------


## Диа

Прочитаны правила...в принципе идентичные требования для всех форумов, простые, понятные любому...безграмотность саму прямо раздражает, но пишу с телефона, возможны казусы отпечаток, так что не судите строго....расписываюсь!!!

----------


## TSI

С правилами согласна. Буду соблюдать. Если нечаянно нарушу-направляйте в нужное русло

----------


## krutia

С правилами ознакомилась, готова к обживанию на форуме и тесной дружбе с жителями чудесной страны "IN-KU"  :Victory:

----------


## ВикторриЯ

Прочитала всё внимательно!Ознакомилась, и конечно принимаю!Рада знакомству!!!! :Victory:

----------


## боевая

Прочитала и расписалась.

----------


## никуленок

Здравствуйте, не совсем поняла где и как именно нужно расписаться((( но правила прочитала!

----------


## Олька Николаевна

ознакомлена

----------


## siropchik

С правилами ознакомлена, подписываюсь!  :Smile3: Буду рада дружбе и общению!) :Yes4:

----------


## Храбрая сердцем

Спасибо большое! Все понятно и лаконично))))
Пока гуляю у Курочки, перед всеми мастерами БИСа преклоняю обе коленки, так сказать! Даааа, такие головы иметь, это вам не хухры-мухры!

----------


## Milady

Ок-Ок!)))

----------


## флорик

С правилами ознакомлена, подписываюсь

----------


## Тусим

И я конечно же соглашаюсь с правилами и подписываюсь под каждым словом.

----------


## Denis79

Всем здравствуйте кто "слышит"-  я "новичок"-даже не знаю с чего начать!!!Но уже чувствую что будет интересно!!!

----------


## Юлия Клименко

Че то не все темы доступны! ну ладно по-порядку! с правилами ознакомлена))))

----------


## ИРИНОЧКА37

С правилами ознакомлена.Ставлю  свой автограф.

----------


## ВиллиВинки

Прочла, расписалась!  :Victory:

----------


## Иринка Перминка

С правилами ознакомилась! Расписалась!

----------


## Maslinka

Прочла,всё понятно и ясно. Будем соблюдать.

----------


## Людонька и Коленька

Прочла! Согласна!Подписалась!

----------


## Malinna

Ознакомилась, спасибо, подписываюсь.

----------


## культуристка

Подписалась!

----------


## larisa_vikulina

С правилами ознакомилась!  :Aga:  Спасибо! Все понятно, подписываюсь!  :Aga:

----------


## MODNICA

Спасибо,ознакомилась с правилами,подписываюсь с радостью.

----------


## купер

Спасибо!! Подписываюсь!!

----------


## волгалана

С правилами ознакомилась, подписываюсь!

----------


## marina111

Расписалась.

----------


## Аночка

Если есть правила, значит надо придерживаться. Я за

----------


## liliya_1705

Отличные правила, подписываюсь

----------


## КалинаМАЛИНА

прочла и со всем согласна.В каждой избе свой устав и его нужно уажать !

----------


## Bazik

С правилами ознакомлен 17.03.15

----------


## yuzef

С правилами согласен

----------


## Модестовна

С правилами ознакомилась,
подписалась:  yes4:

----------


## Мила 29

Ознакомилась, и совсем согласна)))))))))

----------


## Yuliya29

Доброго дня! 
Правила прочитала, приняла к сведению, буду стараться не нарушать их.

----------


## Свято с Наталкою

Согласна с правилами. Расписалась

----------


## Andes

Немного не те времена, чтобы чрезмерно прижимать участников правилами, гигантская конкуренция от соц. сетей убивает старые порталы на основе форума, наоборот нужны некоторые послабления для участников и свобода общения, есесно без перегиба палок типа оскорблений, тем более большое количество молодежи занимает 90% трафика не в таких местах.. дерзайте.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Немного не те времена, чтобы чрезмерно прижимать участников правилами


Тимур, хотелось бы понять, в каких правилах нашего форума Вы увидели чрезмерное прижимание участников? :Grin: 




> гигантская конкуренция от соц. сетей убивает старые порталы на основе форума


В этом Вы правы. Конкурировать с соцсетями всё сложнее и сложнее. И тем не менее, согласитесь, в соцсетях все люди чужие, а здесь у нас - одна огромная семья и общий дом, где важны не лайки и перепосты, а тёплая дружеская атмосфера, доверительные взаимоотношения с коллегами и обмен необходимыми для работы материалами. Этого в соцсетях Вы вряд ли найдёте. 




> наоборот нужны некоторые послабления для участников и свобода общения


Нам-то кажется, свободнее некуда...  :Meeting:  И всё-таки, интересно узнать взгляд со стороны - какие ещё послабления нужны для участников и в чём Вы видите ограничение свободы общения? Общайтесь на здоровье, сколько пожелаете! У нас огромное количество разделов и доступных тем! 




> тем более большое количество молодежи занимает 90% трафика не в таких местах..


Ну если бы задача нашего форума состояла только в привлечении трафика, соответственно, и структура была бы другой. :Smile3: 




> дерзайте


Спасибо за пожелание. Взаимно. С Вашей помощью, активностью и полезной информацией форум живёт и развивается. :Ok:

----------


## Drumguy

Доброго времени суток. Не могу найти в правилах: что мне нужно сделать что-бы создавать новые темы?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Доброго времени суток. Не могу найти в правилах: что мне нужно сделать что-бы создавать новые темы?


 Артём, Вы сегодня только зарегистрировались! Приветствую Вас на нашем форуме! 

Для того, чтобы создать новые темы, нужно, во-первых, хорошо изучить наш огромный форум, на котором в данный момент насчитывается общим количеством 9 950 тем. Представляете? Это уже приближается к 10 тысячам! :Derisive:  Темы находятся в разных разделах, которые перечислены на Главной странице  форума.  И чем их больше становится, тем всё труднее и труднее их находить и в них ориентироваться. Поэтому, не торопитесь создавать новую тему, осмотритесь, почитайте главную страницу, походите по ссылкам. Возможно, Ваша новая тема продублирует уже существующую.

Во-вторых, для создания новой темы желательно перейти из статуса "новичок" в активного пользователя. :Yes4:  Напишите сначала свои сообщения в готовых темах, которые Вам покажутся знакомыми и интересными. Как только Вы наберёте 30 информативных сообщений, над Вашим аватаром вместо слова "новичок" автоматически возникнет слово "пользователь".

*Где можно набрать сообщения?*
*1.* Все вновь прибывшие к нам на форум, прежде всего отмечаются в разделе: 
*Давайте познакомимся*

*2.* Всё, что касается работы форума in-ku.com (связь с администрацией, техническая поддержка, предложения и отзывы), Вы найдёте в разделе:
*Поддержка форумов*

*3.* А дальше, зависит от Вашей профессии и рода деятельности. Найдите на *главной странице форума* нужный Вам раздел и напишите там.

*4.* Есть ещё один хороший вариант: написать в темах раздела *ИН-КУ-батор для новичков или Под крылышком у Курочки*.
 Татьяна-Курочка поможет Вам адаптироваться, сделать первые шаги и познакомиться с нашим форумом. Там же можно спросить, есть ли на форуме та тема, которую Вы хотите создать. Она Вам обязательно подскажет. :Ok: 

Удачи! :Victory:

----------


## ИяНаталия

С правилами ознакомилась, форуму - процветания и снисхождения к новичкам, как правило, "копателям" и "собирателям")))

----------


## мандаришка

С правилами ознакомилась. Расписалась.

----------


## марсианочка

Кое-что не поняла,но основное усвоила.Буду соблюдать правила,так как считаю их 100% правильными и справедливыми.Подписываюсь-Марсианочка.

----------


## Елабужанка

Признаюсь,  не всё  поняла....Но  думаю, всё  же  правила  не  буду  нарушать.

----------


## Ленчик Елена

С правилами ознакомилась). Спасибо). Подписываюсь)

----------


## svet-lala

Здравствуйте все. не сразу, но с правилами ознакомилась. Любое дело требует порядка. А порядок существует тогда, когда мы знаем как себя правильно вести, и что делать  и этому способствуют Правила. Подписываюсь! :Ok:

----------


## Татьяна Star

Ну что сказать, прочла, основу поняла.Так что подписываюсь)))

----------


## Lavrush

С Правилами ознакомилась. Буду соблюдать.  :Grin:

----------


## Натальюшка

Под правилами подписываюсь. Постараюсь соблюдать))

----------


## Лера О

С правилами знакомилась.Буду соблюдать.

----------


## Тусим

С правилами ознакомилась, буду соблюдать со 100% уверенностью.

----------


## Торрри

Своим корявым почерком ставлю подпись !!!!

----------


## Марина Сухарева

Перечитала правила еще раз :-)...Буду придерживаться!

Марина   :Yes4:

----------


## belik88_88

ознакомилась,буду максимально придерживаться всех правил)

----------


## ALеnKA

согласна, подписывась под каждым словом

----------


## Логойчанка

с правилами познакомилась- буду соблюдать!

----------


## ируля33

Ознакомилась))) Подпись)))

----------


## Галина88

Всем привет) Меня зовут Галина)...я педагог-организатор, специализируюсь в основном на детских праздниках, но бывают и свадьбы с юбилеями)хотела бы для себя открыть новые формы работы как с детьми, так и со взрослыми, уже год в декрете... чувствую подзасиделась, готова влиться в обсуждения,предложения, хорошо сочиняю стихи. с рифмой дружу...ну вот собственно...с правилами всё понятно))единственно пока с форумом не очень разобралась, чего куда нажимать)))

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Всем привет) Меня зовут Галина)


Здравствуйте, Галина! Приветствую Вас на нашем форуме! 




> единственно пока с форумом не очень разобралась, чего куда нажимать)))


Куда нажимать? Да жмите без страха, на что нажимается. Не сломаете! :Grin:  
Я сама когда-то освоила форум великим и могучим методом "тыка". :Taunt: 

Отвечаю по порядку:

*1.* Все вновь прибывшие к нам на форум прежде всего отмечаются в разделе: 
*Давайте познакомимся*
Желательно в темах этого раздела: "Кто откуда? Отметиться здесь" и "О нас" (там Вы можете вкратце рассказать о себе).

*2.* Всё, что касается работы форума in-ku.com (связь с администрацией, техническая поддержка, предложения и отзывы), Вы найдёте в разделе:
*Поддержка форумов*

*3.* А затем, добро пожаловать в *ИН-КУ-батор для новичков или Под крылышком у Курочки*.
Наша заботливая Татьяна Курочка поможет Вам адаптироваться, сделать первые шаги и познакомиться с нашим форумом.  

Удачи! :Victory:  С уважением, модератор форума in-ku.com. Светлана.

----------


## Olia Medvedeva

> Сетевой этикет или правила форума. Прочесть всем внимательно!!!


Со всеми правилами согласна, постараюсь не нарушать.

----------


## Марго Сити

все прочитала, Клянусь соблюдать

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> все прочитала, Клянусь соблюдать


Вот это ПОДПИСЬ!!!! :Yahoo:  Прям клятва на крови! :Taunt:

----------


## Дил

Правила  составленны правильно!

Подписываюсь!

Постараюсь соблюдать

----------


## Мурчик

с правилами познакомилась- буду соблюдать!

----------


## Анна Смирно ва

С правилами ознакомлена, вот моя роспись, моя закорючка

----------


## Танюшеч

Обязуюсь соблюдать все правила!

----------


## Elisabir

Добрый день! Меня зовут Мария, волею судеб  на меня возложили ответственность провести Новогодние вечера в ресторане где поет мой муж, после случайной но проведенной на мой взгляд не плохо свадьбы, у друзей сотрудников ресторана. К счастью нашла ваш форум , в этом нелегком деле я новичок совсем, с правилами ознакомилась, все в общем  понятно, нарушать не собираюсь))   Опыт и советы мне ваши очень пригодятся, спасибо за теплый прием.

----------


## Наталья Раф

Правила прочитала. Полностью согласна. Буду соблюдать! :Aga:

----------


## Светалинка

Меня все устраивает. Думаю, что справлюсь.

----------


## Гербера

Все прочла. Все поняла и приняла) Особенно за Позитив подписываюсь Три раза))

----------


## Татьяна Савинова

ВСЕ ПРОЧИТАЛА. ОБЯЗУЮСЬ СОБЛЮДАТЬ!

----------


## ЕленаСанникова

Прочитала...расписалась)))

----------


## Хлопушка

Правила прочитала. Спасибо за помощь

----------


## Галак76

Правила прочитала. Со всеми пунктами согласна! Обязуюсь выполнять!

----------


## ГадяПетрович

Правила прочитала. Постараюсь выполнять хоть я и в интернете новичок. Прошу за ранее извинить если что-то будет не так получаться.

----------


## Валька

Прочла, согласилась, расписалась.

----------


## Анютины глаза

Очень хорошие и нужные правила! Согласна)

----------


## лидия зотова

С правилами согласна. Буду соблюдать.

----------


## натакадр

Правила изучила. Со всем согласна.

----------


## Лера-Валера

Привет всем! Обещаю правила выполнять!

----------


## sveta0773

Привет! Прочитала правила, вроде все понятно. Подпись

----------


## bumerang64

Согласен со всем вышеизложенным :Grin:

----------


## Натали69

Не нашла порог сообщений для вхождения в закрытые темы.Может не там ищу?

Все нашла, сори.иногда так бывает- смотришь в книгу , а видишь композици_ из трех пальцев

----------


## О-па-па

Наконец-то прочитала правила, все поняла, спасибо))

----------


## Елена Новосибирск

Я вот тоже третий день материалы форума изучаю, а в правила только сейчас носом ткнулась!!! Зато всё прочитала! Очень всё подробно и доступно!!! Спасибо!!!

----------


## ЮленькаЮ

спасибо, прочитала, подписываюсь

----------


## Яна31

Я только осваиваюсь и вот вопрос : За что говорят тут СПАСИБО ? Заметила что народ не очень щедр на спасибы друг другу . Это можно спасибкать когда ты с сообщением согласна или когда этот материял взяла в работу ? А если просто поблагодарить собеседника , то как то не сильно все благодарят почемуто , количество благодарностей в день ограничено или что ? Простите за глупые вопросы , но правда не поняла .

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> За что говорят тут СПАСИБО ? Заметила что народ не очень щедр на спасибы друг другу .


Яночка, Вы имеете ввиду - нажать на кнопку "Спасибо" в левом нижнем углу поста? Или написание СПАСИБО в сообщениях? 

Благодарить можно за что угодно! Для этого нет определённых правил и ограничений. Кто-то может отблагодарить за выставленный материал, а кто-то просто за понравившееся сообщение. 

Если благодарность пишется в теме, то желательно, чтобы она была аргументированная, а не просто слова "Спасибо", "Благодарю", "Класс", "Понравилось", "Пригодится"... Такие посты расцениваются, как набор неинформативных сообщений, и могут беспрепятственно удаляться модераторами.

Что касается специальной кнопки, то у нас форумчане немного отвыкли от "спасибок" и не успели много "наспасибкать" в прежних сообщениях по форуму, потому что эта функция отсутствовала ровно 3 года и только около месяца назад её ввели снова. Об этом написано в теме Возвращение блудных СПАСИБОК!

----------


## Яна31

Света , спасибо за подробное объяснение , вот теперь мне всё стало понятно  .

----------


## zonuska

Правила прочла (хотя уже не первый год на форуме, но как "геолог"), обещаю не флудить, не флеймить, не капсить и не транслитить!!!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> уже не первый год на форуме, но как "геолог"


Видимо, настала пора написать о причинах такой "активности" в тему *Что вам мешает общаться на форуме?* :Grin: 




> обещаю не флудить


Небольшое пояснение... Флудить можно и даже нужно! :Aga:  Только не в рабочих темах с материалами, а в специальных темах и разделах: 

*1). Тамадейская беседка
2).  Беседка за закрытыми дверями: Флуд Бояр. Изба
3). Республика Флудористан.*

Это что касается Ведущих. У музыкальных руководителей свои Беседки, у физруков, воспитателей, хореографов, учителей - свои.

И есть общий для всех раздел: *Обо всём*
Вот там можно флудить вволю и без ограничений (естественно, не нарушая общепринятых норм и Правил поведения в общественном месте). :Taunt:

----------

елка999 (04.01.2016)

----------


## Анастасия Queen

Подписываюсь под всем вышеизложенном :Yes4:

----------


## Ирискина

Благодарю за разъяснения и правила ,всё прочла со всем соглашусь ,всё учла , обязуюсь соблюдать. Подписываюсь )

----------


## Perlina

Каждый день стараюсь заходить и просматривать темы, а сейчас ознакомилась с правилами, с которыми полностью согласна. Спасибо! А мне еще придется повозиться, чтобы научиться ориентироваться на форуме...

----------


## Нажия

Со всем согласна, подписываюсь.

----------


## Мариха

Прочла, учла, буду соблюдать, подписываюсь))

----------


## Светлана moloz

Правила прочла, обязуюсь соблюдать)

----------


## var-vara

С правилами ознакомилась, буду соблюдать.

----------


## Оксанка Вишенка

С правилами ознакомлена. Но мне кажется, что здесь должны находится адекватные люди, раз они общаются по работе с людьми!!! Надеюсь, что у Вас не появятся неадекваты!

----------


## Натуля100500

всё прочтено и учтено ))))

----------


## Оптимист+

Правила прочитал.Согласен .Подписался

----------


## Маруся Кузнецова

С правилами ознакомилась, буду соблюдать и чтить)))))  :Yes4:

----------


## RADKET

С правилами ознакомилась, расписалась, обязуюсь соблюдать  :Smile3: !!!

----------


## khuzzy

спасибо! Все очень понятно, буду выполнять!

----------


## Zozulya

Прочла, узнала некоторые интересные и новые для меня вещи. Спасибо

----------


## Iren4er

Прочтено. Подписано собственноручно.

----------


## Виктооория

Спасибо за просвещение (изучила термины сетевые, ещё и мужу рассказала). А правила безусловно буду соблюдать :Yes4:

----------


## savkina_novikova

Приняла к сведению, подписалась)

----------


## ЕМП

Со всем согласна !

----------


## tatiana1377@bk.ru

можно узнать, что нужно сделать чтоб все темки открывались, а то есть ссылки, а открыть не могу

----------

Ольга-радость (29.02.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> можно узнать, что нужно сделать чтоб все темки открывались, а то есть ссылки, а открыть не могу


Танечка, улыбаюсь.)))))) Напомнило:
Дайте водички попить, а то так кушать хочется, что переночевать негде! :Taunt: 

Закрытые темы, скрытые сообщения и нерабочие ссылки - это всё разные вопросы. И соответственно, нужны разные действия, чтобы они открылись.

*1.* Попасть в закрытые разделы и темы можно после того, как пройдёте испытательный срок. В каждом разделе он свой.

В основном, испытательный срок составляет:
5 сообщений и не менее 5 дней регистрации
или:
30 сообщений и не менее 30 дней регистрации.
Но бывает и более строгий фейс-контроль. :Grin:  Например:
вход в раздел Отчеты о проведенных праздниках (на форуме ведущих) - для пользователей, у которых есть 100 сообщений и не менее 100 дней регистрации.

*2.* Как увидеть сокрытые ссылки или сообщения, я недавно подробно рассказывала в теме Помогите решить проблему (вопросы к администрации) в нескольких подряд сообщениях. Чтобы мне не повторяться, пройдите по ссылке, почитайте. :Yes4: 

*3*. Бывает, что вы видите ссылку в теме, а нажав на неё, содержимого не находите. Написано: ошибка 404. Или "Ничего не найдено".
Это означает, что срок действия ссылки закончился, а пользователь её не продлил. В этом случае нужно написать пользователю личное сообщение, указав ссылку на конкретный пост, и попросить обновить ссылку (залить и выставить заново материал).
 В самих темах писать об этом бесполезно, потому что вашу просьбу вряд ли увидит тот, кому вы её адресовали. На форуме очень много тем и разделов. Редко кто из пользователей заходят в одни и те же темы и отслеживают новые сообщения.

Надеюсь, понятно объяснила. Осваивайтесь, Танечка. Удачи!

----------

НатусикБлинчик (18.04.2016)

----------


## Бумбарашка

Доброе утро! Прочитала, буду соблюдать правила.

----------


## miss Epin

С правилами ознакомилась, буду соблюдать.

----------


## zzz111

Доходчиво, информативно, ненавязчиво, согласовано. Подпись, дата.

----------


## РыЖиК

Прочитала, буду соблюдать :Ok:

----------


## Secunda с Волги

Здравствуйте! Очень рада присоединится к сообществу. С правилами ознакомилась. Как новичок, постараюсь не ошибаться  :Smile3:

----------


## Ромашка Полевая

Ознакомилась, приняла к сведению, буду стараться  соблюдать.

----------


## СИБИРОЧКА

Прочитала все! Будем выполнять!!!

----------


## Наумка

Правила есть правила!!!Нужно соблюдать!Будем стараться!!!!! :Aga:

----------


## РУШАНОВНА

Правила прочитала. Обязуюсь выполнять!

----------


## Акуна Елена

Правила мною прочитаны,обязуюсь чтить и соблюдать!!!

----------


## НатусикБлинчик

Правила прочитала, ознакомилась, постараюсь соблюдать

----------


## олюсик76

Да уж, век живи век учись!))

----------


## НоводарДом Культуры

Спасибо за правила, будем соблюдать!

----------


## helgania

ДОБРОГО ДНЯ! Приняла к сведению!

----------


## ИРИНА ЯВОРСКАЯ

добрый день, прочитала правила поведения на форуме, спасибо, было полезно, (понятие "капсить", я часто так делаю, когда хочу подчеркнуть важность, а .....)!

----------


## Инесса Мур

добрый вечер.Как новичку инфа очень полезна! Расписалась в прочтении!)))

----------


## Ирина2224

На форуме давно, но с правилами ознакомилась только сейчас  :Blush2:   Расписалась :Blush2:

----------


## ираа

Познакомилась с правилами общения на форуме, полезно,  в общем то со всем согласна

----------


## татуся

Спасибо за правила...дисциплина и порядок!!!

----------


## Милушка

Зарегистрировалась! С правилами ознакомилась - согласна!

----------


## Людмила91

Благодарю! Очень информативно! IMHO, имхо - "In My Humble Opinion" - "по моему скромному мнению"; 




> IMHO, имхо - "In My Humble Opinion" - "по моему скромному мнению"; 
> LOL - "Laugh Out Loud" - "я громко смеюсь"; 
> BTW - "By The Way" - "кстати"; 
> AFAIK - "As Far As I Know" - "Насколько я знаю"; 
> NFC - "No Further Comments" - "Я все сказал"; 
> WBR - "With Best Regards" - "С наилучшими пожеланиями"; 
> ASAP - "As Soon As Possible" - "Как можно скорее"; 
> AKA - "Also Known As" - "Известный также как:".


Из всего этого знала только имхо

----------


## Ольга Красникова

Прочитала) Флудить это мы можем) а по делу обычно раньше нас написано)

----------


## TaniaCeluiko

На форуме зарегистрировалась давновато, но с правилами ознакомилась только сейчас. Спасибо за информацию.  Принимаю правила. Расписалась.

----------


## Черёмушка

На форуме недавно. Наконец-то прочитала правила.Ознакомилась. Расписалась.

----------


## Анастасия Сивицкая

Расписалась. очень полезные правила.

----------


## ольга-rostov

Согласна!

----------


## Alsu@

Спасибо! Не буду нарушать правила)  :Smile3:

----------


## Лара62

Спасибо!

----------


## Классик

Привет всем! Я с вами! Буду  послушной! :Tender:

----------


## Наталия МК

Расписалась! Полезные правила!

----------


## ДК им.Столярова

И я расписалась!!!

----------


## Светлана Аркадьевна

прочитала. подписываюсь )))

----------


## нехомяк

> не имеют на клавиатуре русских букв


 "кириллицы", так будет точнее.

----------


## svetik kumurgi

Зарегистрировалась и сразу ознакомилась с правилами. Полезная информация, некоторых вещей я не знала. Расписываюсь.

----------


## Malfrida

Расписалась! Обязуюсь выполнять!! :Smile3:

----------


## Ольга Г

ознакомилась, эектроподпись оставила! Торжественно обещаю следовать всем  правилам!

----------


## alinaua

Понятно,буду соблюдать... :Blush2:

----------


## Нататуся

Здравствуйте. С правилами форума согласна. Обязуюсь выполнять.

----------


## Кира24

Правила форума принимаю и поддерживаю. Сама стараюсь жить по принципу "Относись к людям так, как хочешь, чтобы они относились к тебе".

----------


## Анастасия Галанова

Ознакомилась, ставлю подпись!

----------


## Галчон

Ознакомилась, подписываюсь.

----------


## Barguzenok

Всё ясно и понятно...

----------


## ЛияРанс

Прочитала, поняла и приняла :Smile3:

----------


## Кузнецова К.А.

Прочла и расписалась.

----------


## nata123

Ознакомилась, буду соблюдать)

----------


## Asatori

Прочел. Присоединяюсь.

----------


## О.Е.

Х...(это подпись)))

----------


## julia-minina

Прочитала. Согласна. Подписываюсь.

----------


## Татьяна Юзвак

Прочла. Подписываюсь под каждым словом:)

----------


## ЯнаЭльф

Давно я на форумах не общалась. Приятно восстановила правила общения! Приятного всем общения!

----------


## Мари соль

Прочла. Согласна со всем. Постараюсь соответствовать.

----------


## Ягодка Татьянка

Прочитала с удовольствием!!! Очень многого не знала!!!! Спасибо за то , что просветили!!! Со всем согласна!!!! :Tender:

----------


## поющая ведущая

принято, спасибо!

----------


## Alfeiko

С Правилами ознакомилась. Подписалась. Буду соблюдать)))

----------


## tanjika

Прочла. Присоединяюсь

----------


## Antonya

Всегда за) И полностью поддерживаю правила! Если все будут их соблюдать, то будет и порядок и только радость от общения.

----------


## ИринаСМ

Ознакомилась и расписалась! Я вообще первый раз на форуме, надеюсь все получится, но боюсь что сразу всего не запомню. Правило: "Не делай другим то, что не хочешь получить от них сам" мне по жизни очень близко, поэтому надеюсь проблем не будет, но если что делайте замечания, я обязательно их учту. вот с местными словами сложнее сразу все не запомнить....

----------


## zwetlana

Прочитала. Буду соблюдать.

----------


## Юлия7

прочла, с правилами согласна, будем соответствовать!  :Smile3:

----------


## Оксана Договорова

Ознакомилась, обязуюсь соблюдать!

----------


## Пономарёва Александра

Спасибо. Прочитала и полностью согласна. :Ok:

----------


## Анна Н

Спасибо за информацию! Я - новичок на этом форуме. Пока еще ничего не понимаю, но буду стараться разобраться)) А подсказала мне этот форум подруга. Спасибо ей!

----------


## Karinohka

Здравствуйте!мною прочитано и подписано :Yes4:

----------


## i.s555

Добрый день !!! Мной  все прочитано и подписано )))

----------


## Евгения1

Ознакомилась, подписалась)))

----------


## Сашина Лена

С правилами ознакомилась. Спасибо.

----------

Наташкин (30.08.2017)

----------


## Valuxa_G

Расписываюсь, ознакомилась.

----------


## Ольга Яковченко

Спасибо, ознакомилась!

----------


## Таша71

Ознакомилась, обязуюсь соблюдать все правила.

----------


## vetlost

Прочитала, подписалась!)))

----------


## Татьяна Улитенко

спасибо, буду придерживаться правил!

----------


## Ольга Варапаева

Спасибо, всё внимательно прочитала, совсем согласна, буду придерживаться правил!

----------


## land89

Правила форума прочитал!! Обязуюсь их соблюдать!! :Yes4:

----------


## Kopitoshka

С правилами ознакомилась, буду соблюдать!)))

----------


## masyanya

Доброго времени суток. Я - новичок на этом форуме. Пока много не понимаю, но потихоньку разберусь))) Под правилами подписываюсь!

----------


## минчанка

Спасибо! Обязуюсь выполнять))))

----------


## Ірина Дзвіночок

Спасибо! С правилами ознакомилась, буду соблюдать!)))

----------


## Ната Я

Добрый вечер! Я новенькая. С правилами ознакомилась, подписываюсь. Буду знакомиться с сайтом. Спасибо

----------


## НАТАЛИ - Я

"Помедленее, пожалуйста, я записууюю..." Ну, а я подписываюсь под правилами. Порядок есть порядок.

----------


## Irina delfin412

Я здесь,можно сказать,также новичок,хотя и зарегистрирована давненько!Правила прочитала очень внимательно!Под ними подписываюсь!Порядок есть порядок!

----------


## Тасятка

Доброго времени суток! Зарегистрировалась и правила прочитала давно, подписываюсь только сейчас!

----------


## Свєтик

Добрый вечер! Правила прочитала, согласна со всеми, подписываюсь! :Vishenka 30:

----------


## Irinnka

Добрый вечер))Правила прочитала,буду соблюдать :Ok:

----------


## БелаяСнежка

Прочитала. Спасибо. Все понятно :Aga:

----------


## Куплена

С правилами ознакомилась. Буду соблюдать

----------


## vovanshf

Я здесь также новичок, хоть и зарегистрирован давно! Правила прочитал внимательно! Под ними подписываюсь!

----------


## ГузельГаллямова

Прочла, спасибо.

----------


## Elena Moderatorin

Где автограф ставить? ;-)) Ознакомилась и подписалась  :Yes4:

----------


## Ира Карлаш

Здравствуйте! С правилами ознакомилась, спасибо! Рада, что нашла этот сайт!!!

----------


## Катриша

С правилами ознакомилась,буду соблюдать

----------


## miheevalubov

без проблем. все понятно.

----------


## Елена Гущина

Спасибо за информацию. Буду придерживаться правил.

----------


## OlegVeschiy

Люблю когда есть не просто правила, а некий этикет. Спасибо, буду старательно придерживаться

----------


## Svet-lana

Правила прочла, подписываюсь и придерживаюсь!

----------


## Alex-Platon

расписался

----------


## BykovaOk

Правила понятны

----------


## Гваделупа

Ознакомлена. Е. Камкина

----------


## Lee1974

Спасибо, с правилами ознакомилась и подписалась.

----------


## Irinnka

Подскажите пожалуйста как я могу віложить например видео танца или песню?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Подскажите пожалуйста как я могу віложить например видео танца или песню?


*1. Как вставить видео в сообщение на Форуме:*

Откройте страницу YouTube, на которой размещен нужный Вам видео-ролик. Скопируйте ссылку на видео. Затем в форме создания сообщения нажмите на кнопку  и в открывшееся окошко вставьте скопированную Вами ссылку.

*2. Как вставить музыкальный файл (и другие материалы) в сообщение на Форуме:*
Материал загружаете в любой доступный бесплатный файлообменник. Копируете ссылку загруженного файла и просто вставляете в своё сообщение.

На нашем форуме пользуются популярностью такие файлообменники: 
https://disk.yandex.ru/
https://drive.google.com/
https://cloud.mail.ru/
http://rghost.ru/ 
https://my-files.ru/
http://files.d-lan.dp.ua/

Файлы весом до 8 МБ можно загружать через форумскую функцию Вложение

----------


## irina.muz

прочла, все предельно ясно, расписалась, согласна ;)

----------


## Галак76

С правилами ознакомилась, всё принимаю и обязуюсь выполнять. Моя почта, если нужна: Galina-g.1376@bk.ru

----------


## Ingeborga

Спасибо. Правила понятны.

----------


## Лида-Лидок

Я - за правила!Я-с вами!! А вот фото свое  в профиле никак не загружу...Даже смайлик не вставляется..

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> А вот фото свое  в профиле никак не загружу... Даже смайлик не вставляется..


А зачем в профиль вставлять смайлик? :Grin:  Просто загрузите своё фото.

Чтобы загрузить фотографию в профиль, зайдите в свой Кабинет  и нажмите на ссылку Изменить фотографию  в секции "Мой профиль". Загрузите изображение и сохраните изменения.

Чтобы загрузить аватар, который будет отображаться в каждом вашем сообщении, а также в профиле, зайдите в свой Кабинет  и нажмите на ссылку Изменить аватар. Загрузите изображение и сохраните изменения.

----------


## СветланаТимошенко

ознакомилась.. поддерживаю...

----------


## ЮлияСоловьева

Спасибо, ознакомилась!

----------


## Lajla

Спасибо, согласна со всем!!! :Tender:

----------


## anna_pankova

Спасибо, прочитала.

----------


## olgmusic

Всё понятно, спасибо!

----------


## aram

Спасибо, всё понятно!

----------


## margolov

Грамотно, по теме, поддерживаю каждое слово!

----------


## taniusha61

Поддерживаю, думаю, что это очень важно.

----------


## CharaV

Спасибо, ознакомилась. Поддерживаю целиком  и полностью

----------


## Nataworm

Спасибо, ознакомилась!

----------


## Zinyla

Спасибо, ознакомилась!

----------


## сергей16к

Столько слов новых для себя открыл. Прочитал, согласен.

----------


## Анна Геннадьвна

Согласна, конечно же!

----------


## valentinovna

Согласна! Порядок должен быть во всем: и в мыслях, и словах, и поступках!

----------


## Бодя

Спасибо!

Информация вообще чёткая.

----------


## M23v

Полезная информация

Ознакомилась, спасибо!

В некотором не согласна, но в целом чётко.




> Спасибо!


Да, информация и правда полезная, благодарность уместна :Ok:

----------

